# kalender für homepage



## aleX Angel (28. Dezember 2004)

hi ihrs, 

ich hab jetz auf mehreren pages so kleine kalender gesehen in die man auch so kurze einträge machen kann... find ich toll, will ich auch. hab aber keine idee woher.. und    sagt auch nur müll... 

kann mir jemand helfen? 
wäre schön
ich kanns gebrauchen, wirklich
vielen dank.

mfg. Alex


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (28. Dezember 2004)

Da solltest Du mal im PHP-Forum Fragen. Reines HTML reicht hierfür nicht aus. Mit einer serverseitigen Sprache(PHP) und einer Datenbank(MySQL) sollte die beste Lösung erzielt werden. Zum Beispiel sowas:
http://www.jtr.de/scripting/php/calendar/


----------



## aleX Angel (28. Dezember 2004)

*eher so wie da....*

also ich hab mal n beispiel, gelle... sooo wie auf der hp, solls in etwa ausschaun... also das prinzip des kalenders, klar nä?

<beispiel> 

okay, hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.
mfg alex


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Dezember 2004)

*Re: eher so wie da....*

Naja, man kann es natürlich auch ohne PHP machen, ist dann aber logischerweise nicht variabel (Aktueller Tag/Monat wird nicht automatisch angezeigt und muss immmer manuell geändert werden).
In deinem Beispiel kann ich erstmal keine serverseitige Scriptsprache erkennen, deshalb denke ich, dass er es alles manuell macht. 
Hier ist übrigens nur der Kalender, guck dir den Quelltext an und lass dich inspirieren: http://www.xtra-ordinary.net/calendar/calendar.html

Ansonsten ist es mit PHP recht einfach einen Kalender zu programmieren, mit ASP.NET sogar geschenkt, da es dafür ein Steuerelement gibt.


----------



## rebecca (2. Januar 2005)

Schneller geht's, wennn man mich direkt fragt, wie ich den Kalender gemacht habe 

So einen Kalender zu machen ist nämlich wirklich ganz leicht: Die Kalendertage in eine Tabelle schreiben und das ganze mit <a href="#" title="text bla bla"></a> belegen. Fertig.

Edit: Hier mal noch der Quelltext, weil ja jetzt ein neuer Kalender drin ist, ergo der Link nicht mehr funktioniert:


```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="126" border="0" height="88">
	<tr>
		<td align="center" colspan="7">JANUAR 2005</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="14%">M</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">D</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">M</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">D</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">F</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">S</td>
		<td align="center" width="14%">S</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center"><a href="#" title="Frohes neues Jahr!">01</a></td>
		<td align="center">02</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">03</td>
		<td align="center">04</td>
		<td align="center">05</td>
		<td align="center">06</td>
		<td align="center">07</td>
		<td align="center">08</td>
		<td align="center">09</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">10</td>
		<td align="center">11</td>
		<td align="center">12</td>
		<td align="center">13</td>
		<td align="center">14</td>
		<td align="center">15</td>
		<td align="center">16</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">17</td>
		<td align="center">18</td>
		<td align="center">19</td>
		<td align="center">19</td>
		<td align="center">21</td>
		<td align="center">22</td>
		<td align="center">23</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">24</td>
		<td align="center">25</td>
		<td align="center">26</td>
		<td align="center">27</td>
		<td align="center">28</td>
		<td align="center">29</td>
		<td align="center">30</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center">31</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center">&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2005)

Diese Arbeit hast du dann halt jeden Monat wieder. Nichts für mich ^^
Ich würde das mit PHP lösen - geht nicht schwer, habe erst letztens ein Script gemacht.


----------



## rebecca (2. Januar 2005)

Ich habs halt gern so. Dann weiß ich wenigtens genau, was ich da mache. Mit PHP kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus. Und außerdem: wenn ich nur mal ein paar Daten in den Kalender schreiben will, brauche ich dafür kein Script...


----------

